# What are you getting tired of reading/talking about?



## adanac50 (Apr 8, 2007)

I'll start off....mine would have to be:

*Demasoni...how many should I have?*


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

adanac50 said:


> I'll start off....mine would have to be:
> 
> *Demasoni...how many should I have?*


take a look at the thread just a few threads below yours! lmao


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

I bet that "55 gallon stocking ideas" or a slight change in those words is the most common titled topic on this site.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2005)

How many Demasoni can I have in a 55 gal ?


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Poorly punctuated and spelt anything...... It's just painful. I can handle spelling mistakes, it happens, but some people just don't even care to try.

leike dey tink its rllycool you know when dey tlk loadsa jibberush wiv loads of lazee splls lololololz

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH! (Burns eyes out with hot spoons).

Of course....

"Is my tank overstocked", usually yes, followed shortly by, "I know what I'm doing it's been this way for x amount of time..."

Yes, which is why you had to ask, idiot. =D>


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

blairo1 said:


> Poorly punctuated and spelt anything...... It's just painful. I can handle spelling mistakes, it happens, but some people just don't even care to try.
> 
> leike dey tink its rllycool you know when dey tlk loadsa jibberush wiv loads of lazee splls lololololz
> 
> ...


Pretty much what I was going to say.

As for the how many X fish can I fit into Y sized tank. Almost everyones been there at some point early on.

If your getting bored about some aspect of fish keeping, you might just be getting bored of fishkeeping.


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

For me it is the annoyance factor - not so much that it bores me. These people who ask if the tank is overstocked are likely going on the "inch per gallon" rule and cichlids break that (and many other) rules! Some just don't use common sense - that drives me batty. Can you imagine a 16" flowerhorn in a 20g tank? I recently saw two behemoths at the lfs in a 55+ tank with egg crate separating them (breeders) and that looked too small! But by the "inch" rule one would be fine in a 20g!

That, and knowing that most of the people who ask and get the reply, "yes" will do nothing about it.

Finally, I often run my posts through Word to check for mistakes... is that anal or what?? :lol:


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

> I often run my posts through Word to check for mistakes... is that anal or what??


I wouldn't say it's anal, it makes it much easier to read.

http://www.iespell.com/ (it's free). Now there's no excuse!

It works in internet explorer and firefox, similar to the way microsoft word highlights texts and makes suggestions. Right clicking on the text field and selecting Check Spelling should default it so it comes on without you having to run a spell check. It even knows that microsoft should have a capital M and adding fish names to the dictionary makes it all a lot quicker too (especially if you like to use scientific names).


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

blairo1 said:


> > I often run my posts through Word to check for mistakes... is that anal or what??
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say it's anal, it makes it much easier to read.
> ...


Yeah, but can it ferret out all the split infinitives and fragments I have a penchant for tossing about? :lol: I actually banned the Goosebumps series from my home - my kids are not allowed to read them at all - because there were so many grammatical mistakes in the 1st couple of pages I read.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

...............


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

OH! Where is that ROFL emoticon??? I love it!


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

DIY backgrounds!


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

anything/everything to do with ick.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Can I combine my (fill in the blank African) and my (fill in the blank South/Central American)? No? How come not? They're getting along just fine now . . . Grrrrrrr


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Redundant questions or comments about filtering.

"Is 20-30x turnover enough in my african cichlid tank and do I need bubbles in there to add oxygen?"

"Do I have enough filtration? I have 2 canisters, 3 HOB's, a UGF, and 2 sponge filters on my 55 gallon. Should I add another Emperor 400, AC110 or both to this tank?"

Typical reactions that happen simultaneously: :roll: :? :x


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

When people ask for advice and receive good advice from mods or members then completely ignore advice and become disgruntled.


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

The, "what should I stock with" question... I will *always* answer - _A pair of Jack Dempsey's and an BN Pleco_ as the rest of you will *always* answer with your favorite choices... or the next tank you want to build!

hollyfish... that would be the kind of question I'd ask  before I found this site! :thumb:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Will this work , How many of X kind of fish fit in X big of a tank , questions about convict breeding, all drive me bonkers. Same goes for people who argue perfectly sound advice.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

The main one for me, that I try to avoid like the plague these days, are the infamous feed debates. Oh man that's a long-winded, tiring and repetitive one.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Eggcrate, do I need it?

Rocks, how many will my tank hold?

How level does my tank need to be?

Will my floor hold my tank?

Should I add another filter?

Hybrids, good or bad?

Are these rocks safe?

What's a good food?

Should I add salt to my tank?

Do I need carbon in my filter?

Should I put foam under my tank?

And last but not least, "someone tell me all about fill_in_the_blank because I don't want to do 
any research on my own" type of questions.

I try to stay out of all of these. Some are good questions, but asked and debated countless times.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

What's the minimum size tank for an oscar?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I forgot one.

"I just got a tank and need someone to tell me what to stock it with."

That one always amazes me because I never have trouble coming up with a list of fish I'd like to keep.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey, so what does that leave us to taklk about all day? :lol: I never get tired of talking about diy sumps and bio media for some reason. I also love to see pictures of people's big CAs.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

i'm still reading it, but this thread is definitely creeping up the top '10' list...


----------



## rogersb (May 21, 2007)

Not this forum in particular, but I hate people who post pics of their set up every time they move a rock or get a plant and then want everyone to tell them how awesome it is.

I am sick of these people then bumping their own pic posts to get more comments. Either people like what you've done and they'll post or they don't and they won't, stop bumping it.

I don't like when people don't use PM's to say stupid things. I always check new posts and can't stand seeing - 'hey buddy how the fish doin today? blah blah blah.'

Along the same line as similar posts - I have angels and barbs and gouramis and loaches and cories, what africans can I put in with them? By the way they're in a 29g.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok, since we're venting :lol:

Videos that zoom in on one fish and try to follow it around the tank. I get motion sick. It'd be like 
pressing your face up against the glass and focusing on one fish and moving your face all around the 
front of the tank trying to follow it around. Does anybody watch a tank that way??


----------



## rogersb (May 21, 2007)

8) Back on track

- What shells are best for my shellies?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

rogersb said:


> 8) Back on track
> 
> - What shells are best for my shellies?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fishyslc (Sep 3, 2008)

I get tired of reading: There, They're and Their being used incorrectly. It seems to be a very common mistake :roll:

Why can't people figure out when to use: There, They're and Their?????????

This is basic second or third grade grammar :roll:


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

fishyslc said:


> I get tired of reading: There, They're and Their being used incorrectly. It seems to be a very common mistake :roll:
> 
> Why can't people figure out when to use: There, They're and Their?????????
> 
> This is basic second or third grade grammar :roll:


I feel the same way about YOUR being used instead of YOU'RE. YOUR is possessive; YOU'RE is what you use when YOU ARE will fit in the same sentence.

WHEW...glad I got THAT off my chest...one of my pet peeves...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Bad grammar and spelling used to be a pet peeve until I had a dyslexic child. Don't forget this can be due to a disability. :thumb:


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

^^ I certainly try to be very aware of that DJ, as one of my good friends on this board is both foreign _and_ dyslexic, he still puts the effort in to check and manages _very_ well, a few mistakes are entirely understandable (it's an internet forum not an english class after all.) I'm talking more of those who obviously don't even care to try.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Or the ones that think a forum is like a cell phone text message, LOL.


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

blairo1 said:


> Poorly punctuated and spelt anything...... It's just painful. I can handle spelling mistakes, it happens, but some people just don't even care to try.
> 
> leike dey tink its rllycool you know when dey tlk loadsa jibberush wiv loads of lazee splls lololololz
> 
> ...


Just to help you maintain the integrity of your rant......spelt is not a conjugation of spell...

1spelt Listen to the pronunciation of 1spelt
Pronunciation:
\ˈspelt\ 
Function:
noun 
Etymology:
Middle English, from Old English, from Late Latin spelta, of Germanic origin; perhaps akin to Middle High German spelte split piece of wood, Old High German spaltan to split â€" more at split
Date:
before 12th century

: an ancient wheat (Triticum spelta syn. T. aestivum spelta) with spikelets containing two light red grains ; also : the grain of spelt


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh, I thought it was a UK thing, LOL. When I was working on a team with members throughout the world, there were a LOT of things spelled differently. You can even choose european spelling on Microsoft Word, right?


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

ashilli48 said:


> blairo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Poorly punctuated and spelt anything...... It's just painful. I can handle spelling mistakes, it happens, but some people just don't even care to try.
> ...


:lol:

You will find my use of the word quite acceptable . Don't even get me started on aluminium....


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

ashilli48 said:


> blairo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Poorly punctuated and spelt anything...... It's just painful. I can handle spelling mistakes, it happens, but some people just don't even care to try.
> ...


Actually, 'spelt' is also correct. 

spelt
1   /spɛlt/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [spelt] Show IPA Pronunciation ,
â€"verb
a pt. and pp. of spell 1 .

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/spelt


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Of course, but we _are_ deviating from the topic a little _too_ much .... Even so, it is nice to know I have my very own crew of spell checkers .


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> Even so, it is nice to know I have my very own crew of spell checkers


Whoa... got a guy reluctant to post now 
Hate to see a question, that is answered 2 posts down.
Love to watch an equipment question and have the poster wait untill someone agrees with what he was going to do no matter what anyone else says.
Oh yea..that whole text speak :-? Is that Orwell`s "new speak"???


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

Actually, in terms of threads that repeat themselves the real problem is the lack of comprehensive and consistently updated information in the library. This site, as we all know, is excellent. At least for me, it has been an invaluable source of information over the past few years. However, at the moment the 101 threads on the very same subject are inevitable. The search engine is not the greatest and the inaccurate spelling of numerous words that is bound to happen on a forum on a website where many people are unfamiliar with countless words and terms. But I think those are not particularly significant issues. Or, at least, they are not areas that can easily be addressed or improved.

But, there is one improvement that would help avoid a string of repetitive threads that everyone has to weed through to find what's useful to them would be the following:

Bulk up the library, but it needn't be articles as much as a compendium or compilation the varying opinions that the resident experts (moderators) take to be the best opinions on a subject.

So, for example, take the Demasoni question. An article would list the various tank sizes that are generally accepted as not working and the tank sizes that typically, when done properly, do work well. It would list the range of stocking suggestion. It would also describe what tanks the common yellow lab/demasoni combo works well in. It would note minority opinions that are still respected. Then, any time someone asks a question they would be directed via a link to that area. As the area in the library grows more people would come to use that as an initial resource and would only use the forum for more refined questions. Yes, some would still just want to get the "live" answer to "them" but most want the best information and that's where it would found.

And, if the moderators want to enlist help from some of us who are not ready to call ourselves experts, but feel that we are far from clueless, then sign me up. I'd be happy to tackle one or two commonly asked questions (e.g. demasoni stocking). If the mods created a list of commonly asked questions and then asked people to volunteer to write up a compilation that the mods would review I think we'd end up with better, more easily accessible, information for all and far fewer threads just rehashing the same issue over and over.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There is a link for people who want to submit articles, I think that's how most of the material on the forum was obtained.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

yes, but i'm talking about a more formalized, organized, and concerted effort to build up the library.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

*cholile*, this is exactly what a friend and I did to remedy the issue with frequently repeated questions, in this instance regarding the Bolivian Ram. We offered to create the article and once put together we worked closely with the site Admin to ensure it was suitably comprehensive. I also went on to create a website that covered the article and provided more (a sexing guide of the species). Since doing so the amount of new posts regarding such repetitive (but understandable) questions has diminished tenfold (quite literally). It _does_ work but it takes a lot of effort and a surprising amount of time to iron everything out, especially pushing that information once it's up - you are trying to get people to see that article _before_ they make their post. I feel that a lot of new users don't necessarily familiarise themselves with the Library/other areas of the site, they are here specifically for the forum and often they are not even aware of the Library.

The site Admin have no quarrel with users creating and submitting their articles, in fact you will find them quite keen to recieve it. You have to remember that the mods of this site are volunteers who are already offering up their free time to perform mod duties (believe me that's enough to keep them busy with the time they have.)

However, I certainly agree we need more articles, but what I feel to be a more pressing issue is the lack of coverage that pre-existing articles recieve - I _wrote_ one of those articles and *I* struggled to find it on the site, which is why I resorted to linking directly to it in my sig, I created a standalone website (brc.moonfruit.com) which was also linked to in my sig, and I joined over a dozen forums to push those links out there. If I can't find it, how on Earth will a newbie!!

I feel something as simple as reworking the site to have a "Welcome" page where the Library is one of the prominent features, supported by a text anchor along the lines of - "Have a question, check out the library for comprehensive and frequently updated answers", would greatly increase its use (and ease of use).

As it is the user comes straight onto the Board Index and dives in...


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't think the problem lies always with not using the library, but more in not using the search button. 
The problem with one or a few writing an article is that you sometimes just get their bias instead of 
differing ideas that the forum presents. There are articles/videos up their now that present one 
viewpoint only, and people take them as the final word. If the writer of the article stuck with known, 
provable facts that's one thing, but how do you do a writeup on 'how many of 'xyz' can I put in a tank'? 
It's very subjective and based on the experience of some. You can hit the search button and get 
countless views. I've done it and it works. I spent weeks searching different species that I was 
considering. I also sometimes found articles, but took them as just one more opinion.

So, I have to differ here. I don't think we need more articles, but a more visible search button. The 
ability to get a number of different ideas that you can sort through to come up with a solution is the 
beauty of this site. Putting up articles that people can read, so we can say, "now you have your answer, 
so look no further", does a disservice. There are articles up there now that should be reviewed and 
changed or removed altogether.

Who's going to write the definitive article on eggcrate, leveling tanks, using salt (oh yeah, we've already 
got an article that says you should add salt), etc? Not me


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> Or the ones that think a forum is like a cell phone text message, LOL.


That's mine, right there: *LOL*. Why do people feel compelled to type that? Are you really laughing out loud? Really?

(And no personal offense meant, DJR - you're one heck of a contributor.)


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

What about some sort of an FAQ page? That wouldn't be hard to do. Individuals could submit their Q and A and have them "vetted" in some way by the mods before being posted to the page. The Q's could pull from those questions coming up most frequently on the boards.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

hollyfish2000 said:


> What about some sort of an FAQ page? That wouldn't be hard to do. Individuals could submit their Q and A and have them "vetted" in some way by the mods before being posted to the page. The Q's could pull from those questions coming up most frequently on the boards.


Who's answering the questions, and why would you want to limit yourself to only their answers? Even 
mods, with all due respect, don't have all the answers.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

the other thing is, despite stickys that featured a lot of the FAQ, people would ask the questions anyway, even if the answer was the first one in the FAQ


----------



## Terrence23 (Oct 2, 2008)

People who ask what's the best LFS in a certain area or which online seller should they go with despite the mods repeating over and over that there is a review section on the site for that. Then they get mad when their thread is locked and think everyone is mean here. :lol:

Of course, there's always the "How many demasoni and yellow labs can I stick in a 55 gallon tank" question that gets asked seemingly _every single day_!


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

blairo1 said:


> I feel something as simple as reworking the site to have a "Welcome" page where the Library is one of the prominent features, supported by a text anchor along the lines of - "Have a question, check out the library for comprehensive and frequently updated answers", would greatly increase its use (and ease of use).
> 
> As it is the user comes straight onto the Board Index and dives in...


I agree. This is excellent advice. Anyone who comes to the site should have the library smack them in the face. I spent many hours on the discussion thread before realizing there was a library or, despite its sparsity relative to the robust discussion board, the useful information there.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

prov356 said:


> I don't think the problem lies always with not using the library, but more in not using the search button.
> The problem with one or a few writing an article is that you sometimes just get their bias instead of
> differing ideas that the forum presents. There are articles/videos up their now that present one
> viewpoint only, and people take them as the final word. If the writer of the article stuck with known,
> ...


I understand your point prov, but I believe my initial comment addressed this issue before you even raised it. Articles need not just be one person's opinion. Instead, they can be a compilation or compendium of various accepted approaches. If there is an approach that is considered less accepted, but still used by some experts then that point can be mentioned and the view can then be described.

The bottom line is there's no reason that someone who visits the site for the first time should have to ask how many demasoni or what size tank again and again. And, the search function is weak, many people misspell words, and it can be tiresome trying to sort through the relevant threads.

Each such compendium, as blanco pointed out, would be a significant undertaking. That's why for a real significant impact this would have to be a project initiated by the moderators where they sought the help of those who use the site regularly. We would put together what you could call a first draft of a compendium for any given topic after the mods create a list of topics to address and then they could refine the articles as they please. To ensure some uniformity they could develop a structure and format for the articles.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> the other thing is, despite stickys that featured a lot of the FAQ, people would ask the questions anyway, even if the answer was the first one in the FAQ


I agree here and prov is right as well. A FAQ is not all that useful EXCEPT for the really straightforward questions and to the extent it can quickly direct you to links that provide lengthier answers to questions. And it would be important to have this FAQ page clearly smack the person in the face when they come onto the site.

In general there will be, as I mentioned in my initial post, people who always ask questions on the discussion board b/c they want a "live" answer to "their" question even if there is more and better information available in an article. But a great many just want to learn and have the information. At the moment, this site excels at providing people a forum to discuss any and everything. That's great, but there is a real opportunity to expand the actual, substantive, knowledge without the tedious filtering of repetitive and sometimes silly threads. that is the function of articles and it would be great to get more. i think prov's point is a good one in as much as the articles should be less about one individual's experience and more about providing the various possibilities that are considered realistic by those in the hobby.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> compendium of various accepted approaches. If there is an approach that is considered less accepted, but still used by some experts then that point can be mentioned and the view can then be described.


But, don't you see the problem right there? Accepted by whom? Do we vote and whatever method gets 
the most votes, or whoever is most vocal about their method? Or do we count up all the opinions in all 
the threads or just the most recent threads? And who are these experts, and who's going to decide who 
these experts are? And what makes them qualified to decide who the experts are? They must be 
experts themselves, I guess. Is it whoever is the most vocal here? Whoever shouts the loudest or 
argues their side the best?

I know I'm getting ridiculous, but I just don't think what you want to do is doable. You'd have to give 
everyone an opportunity to contribute their thoughts and ideas to a topic, but then you've got another 
thread. And if you decide that only these 'experts' can contribute to a topic, you'd greatly reduce the 
value of this site. I want to also hear from the one who's thinking outside the box, and who has 
gotten the courage to speak up.

And if it's just because we're tired of answering questions, then don't answer them. There are 
several others that will step up. There are several topics I avoid, as I stated previously, and the OP 
gets plenty of responses still. And many of those topics I avoid because there can be no 
consensus. You can try to portray every view and argument in an article, but haven't the threads 
already done that? Isn't compiling all of that redundant, and wouldn't it be laborious as well to wade 
through if you did it comprehensively? And if you do it selectively, what value does it really have?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Lots of good ideas, you guys should post them in the feedback section. I guarantee you will get a reply.

ridley25, I know what you mean about LOL, but people take what you say the wrong way too often on forums...and it's faster than an emoticon. To tell you the truth, I almost NEVER laugh out loud. I don't even think about the fact it means that anymore. How about ROFL??


----------



## eric (Jan 1, 2002)

cholile said:


> Bulk up the library, but it needn't be articles as much as a compendium or compilation the varying opinions that the resident experts (moderators) take to be the best opinions on a subject.


I think this subject is straying from the topic of fish keeping, but before it gets removed, I would say the quote above is interesting. I believe the Library gets much more eyes on it than most would suspect. Still, the questions will come. *Very few people who visit this site ever post on the Discussion Board.* It's not like this site does not need improvement, it does. But the sheer number of people visiting means only the smallest percentage need to overlook the Library or think their question is unique and then they will post here.

Let's do a little math. About 170,000 people visited the site last month. Let's say only 1% of them will post a new topic. Let's then assume that only 1% of them (one one-hundredth of one percent) post that one particular topic you keep seeing over an over again.	That mean 17 topics on that same subject will pop up, every month. That's the power of (or misery of) scale.

Is the above exercise accurate. Heck no. But I think it makes my point.

What to do?

Moderators are *not* chosen here because they are subject matter experts. Their knowledge of their folder subject is only one consideration. Moderators must have other skills that are often more important. Moderators do not decide what is up to snuff to be in the Library, although a moderator may be asked to lend his/her to review an article or a cichlid profile (http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=849). You would want to contact an Administrator. 'Ripple' would be best http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/prof ... ofile&u=16

Writing a quality article would do more good for the cichlid aquarist community than a 1000 posts. Getting more people to the Library only requires people to posts replies that point to a page contained within the Library. Doing it in a friendly way works best.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> I think this subject is straying from the topic of fish keeping, but before it gets removed


Since one of the moderators contributed to the thread, I don't think it's going to be removed any time soon. 



> Writing a quality article would do more good for the cichlid aquarist community than a 1000 posts.


I don't agree. I'll take the 1000 posts and viewpoints over one article any day.

I do agree that the proposed project isn't worthwhile, and the problem not that severe. Some will post 
regardless of any library articles because they just want the interaction that the forum provides.

If the forum software was more advanced, you could convert certain words or phrases to 
hyperlinks that pointed to other threads or articles as a user type out a question. I doubt any forum 
software has that capability.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

someone asking what kind of cichlid is this & its a kenyi.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

prov356 said:


> > I think this subject is straying from the topic of fish keeping, but before it gets removed
> 
> 
> Since one of the moderators contributed to the thread, I don't think it's going to be removed any time soon.
> ...


its not that hard, you can use the word replacer, and just use BBcode to link to such an article. but that requires a lot of work on choosing what word and what article to link to

an example would be to have demasoni changed to demasoni with all the articles linked to that thread.

but this is of little use as then if the OP asks about it they wont see these links till after they've posted, and then the question is asked anyway


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> but this is of little use as then if the OP asks about it they wont see these links till after they've posted, and then the question is asked anyway


It'd have to come up when keying in the question in the message body box or the subject box and that's 
what I don't think any forum software can do. Otherwise, you're right, it wouldn't be that hard.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

again prov, i think you have some valid points, but i also think you're not really understanding what i'm saying. i'll try once more.

1. yes, someone might disagree whether one opinion is a minority opinion or not, but that's really beside the point. and yes, an opinion or two may not be included. but we're not striving for a perfect legal treatise here (i know, because i work with those daily). an article that surveys a number of views on any given topic and helps the curious gain as much information on a given issue as they can in one article is of tremendous value.

2. i've said repeatedly above that some people will ask questions in a thread rather than read such an article even if the article will provide them with better information. and that's fine. this point isn't about preventing us from having to deal with such threads at all. this is about allowing those who want access to quality and comprehensive information being able to find it as quickly as possible with as much accurate and useful information as possible all in one place.

as an example, try searching for how many demasoni to put in a tank or what tanks will work well with demasoni etc. some relevant information won't pop up and lots of irrelevant or repetitive information will pop up and it can take hours just to try to sort through it and find the really useful information.

i do understand where you're coming from, but i think you're being nitpicky and essentially making a great case for why this new material would not be perfect. but so what? it would still be incredibly helpful relative to what is available right now.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

This topic was only tenuously linked to Aquaria in the first place, and this tangent really is all about Forum/ Website feedback.

Out of respect for the excellent points made in this thread, I will lock (as opposed to removing) and redirect you all to the feedback mechanism for the forum: 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/contact.php?s=f


----------

